# Darker Stuff



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I like, single origin beans that have been roasted darker than medium. I do not like jet black beans. I have been buying from Rave but they no longer sell Jampit and recently, Coffee Compass who do sell Jampit and mix it in a couple of blends that I do enjoy.

But, I want to cast the net a little further afield and try some others. One thing being in the DSOL has taught me, is that you can have a roaster who has an amazing name for the lighter stuff, but needs to go back to school and relearn his fieldcraft when it comes to darker stuff! The current Small Batch offering is an example of someone who does not normally go that far,but has for us and has it spot on, but whether and of their standard stuff is as good,who knows!

So, if anyone has any suggestions for m, please fire away!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Do you like old brown Java or is that too dark ? What else have you enjoyed that doesn't contain or isn't jampit?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

The OBJ is a real old fashioned dark roast.

Been around for years but is still very good as a modern espresso.

Boots kindly let me have some he got locally.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

How did you get one with the studdt from Stewart's dfk? And are you open to say dark Italian tradtional espresso blends to try out... Also steampunk velos. Not really dark but great milk drink if you ljmet something with an mm blend


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Although its not all that dark Steampunk Velos is lovely.

I've gone through two orders from them recently.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Whats the reference to Stewarts thing about boots? I find Italian coffee unpleasant! I have had OBJ once from Pumphreys. The beans were old but I did enjoy. I think Atkinsons do it don't they?


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

My favourite for some years has been Monsooned Malabar from Limini in Bradford, i think Rave buy from the same region , Chikmalalur in India.

Dark, smokey, chocolate tasting with low acidity.

Ian


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Did you mention on another thread you had a gene dfk?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sold ages ago!


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

David, I am currently enjoying two wonderful offerings from Coffee compass. Th Indian Bibi and the Brazil Fazenda Rodomunho. Judging by your love of the Jampit i am 100% confident they will be right up your street after 10 days rest time. I will stake my reputation on the fact you will love these, so much so that if you dont i will buy them off you if youy dont like them so you arent out of pocket if i am wrong (seriously)


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cam, I have just ordered a couple of kilos from Rave, thinking I had one kilo of jampit left. Opened the box just now and there is three in there! I will most definitely try those two you have recommended though, so many thanks!


----------



## totallywired (Jun 25, 2011)

CamV6 said:


> David, I am currently enjoying two wonderful offerings from Coffee compass. Th Indian Bibi and the Brazil Fazenda Rodomunho. Judging by your love of the Jampit i am 100% confident they will be right up your street after 10 days rest time. I will stake my reputation on the fact you will love these, so much so that if you dont i will buy them off you if youy dont like them so you arent out of pocket if i am wrong (seriously)


This sounds interesting? I've been hooked on the Jampit for a while now and half way through a bag of Mocha Italia. Which one would be your favourite out of the two you've suggested *CamV6*


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

well truth its a tough call because they are both top notch but if I could only order one I'd definitely go for the Brazilian. I cant recommend it enough. Plus I really like the fact that coffee circle sell in 500g bags at a price that is a good £1 - £1.50 cheaper at least than most other roasters 250g bags


----------



## totallywired (Jun 25, 2011)

The Brazilian arrived today and some lovely toffee smells coming fro the valve in the bag. Can't wait to crack into these. Should be good to go when I've finished my lot of Jampit and Mocha Italia.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2014)

CamV6 said:


> well truth its a tough call because they are both top notch but if I could only order one I'd definitely go for the Brazilian. I cant recommend it enough. Plus I really like the fact that coffee circle sell in 500g bags at a price that is a good £1 - £1.50 cheaper at least than most other roasters 250g bags


Coffee circle? i googled it and it came up with a german website?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Noah&theBean said:


> Coffee circle? i googled it and it came up with a german website?


Coffee compass.......


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

As many on here will know, Old Brown Java is my bean of choice and has been (if you'll pardon the pun!) for many years. In fact I have 6kg of green OBJ in stock right now. I think it is one of the best beans to roast good and dark. A dark roast really develops those delicious "java" flavours.

Recently, however, I've been experimenting with some of Coffee Compass's dark roasts. I've just finished 500g of Extra Dark Wild Ethiopian Highland which I enjoyed but not as much as my own OBJ. I'm just starting a sample which Richard kindly sent me of Mocha Italia, then I have a sample of French Breakfast Blend before rounding my brief encounter off with 500g of Mahogany Roast Jampit Hit.

I have to say that I love dealing with Coffee Compass and will be buying my greens from them in the future.

David


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

I had a pack of the Coffee Compass Extra Dark Wild Ethiopian and enjoyed it, but I prefer some of their other dark coffees, especially the Mocha Italia. My wife said the Ethiopean smelled (in the bag) of sweaty feet! It's certainly a unique coffee.

Monsoon Estates do a seriously dark OBJ (up there with the darkest Coffee Compass coffees), if you're interested in someone else's interpretation.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

gcogger said:


> Monsoon Estates do a seriously dark OBJ (up there with the darkest Coffee Compass coffees), if you're interested in someone else's interpretation.


Thank you. I have never bought OBJ roasted but I'll bear them in mind!

David


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Noah&theBean said:


> Coffee circle? i googled it and it came up with a german website?


Must try harder : The Manchester Coffee Circle roastery.

http://www.thecoffeecircle.co.uk/


----------



## Edwin (Feb 20, 2011)

DavidBondy said:


> I have to say that I love dealing with Coffee Compass and will be buying my greens from them in the future.
> 
> David


I'm on my second Coffee Compass order and there will definitely be many more to come. Richard, the owner, is really helpful when you phone to ask for advice. I enjoyed the Mahogany Roast Java Jampit and Monsoon Malabar, with a marginal preference for the latter. Both are a bit too dark for me, but by no means have that flat/dead/burned taste that heavily roasted beans can have.

Their Brighton Lanes and Sweet Bourbon espresso blends are excellent - medium rather than dark and a huge relief after too many lighter/acidic espressos that I just can't warm to. On the Indian Bibi at the moment which is excellent too.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Coffee Compass are great, my only slight moan is that they don't do a 250g size so it takes longer to work your way through trying the different beans. Like you I think the monsoon Malabar definitely has the edge over the jampit, and I've just ordered some Sweet Bourbon so good to hear you rate it highly. The Mocha Italia is also fantastic bit definitely not for you if you thought the Malabar and the Jampit were both too dark!


----------



## totallywired (Jun 25, 2011)

The only problem with the Mocha Italia is it makes every thing seem so weak after tasting it's big bold chocolate flavour.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

totallywired said:


> The only problem with the Mocha Italia is it makes every thing seem so weak after tasting it's big bold chocolate flavour.!


Lol.. ABSOLUTLEY!

I went from "smacka ya around da face" Mocha Italia straight to the much lighter roasted Ethiopian Cherry and am struggling to taste anything in it









I'm having to wean myself back onto less extreme coffee with some Mediterranean Mocha that coffee compass sent me as a few sample with my last order. Hopefully by the time I finish that; I will be able to give the Sweet Bourbon I ordered a fair tasting.


----------



## Edwin (Feb 20, 2011)

Marcus - I forgot that I tried the Mediterranean Mocha too. That was also very good indeed - similar to the Sweet Bourbon really, though I marginally preferred the latter. Just tried the Indian Bibi again and it's a lot lighter than the others; you really wouldn't guess that it's sold by the same company as the mahogany roasts. Definitely more of a challenge than the others but also far better suited to the Clever Coffee Dripper.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

At first I thought the Mediterranean Mocha had quite a sour aftertaste but after tightening the grind and tamping lighter I'm finding the sourness has receded and it's rather nice with a lovely silky texture/mouth feel. If the sweet bourbon is similar (but sweeter) then I'll be very pleased.


----------



## totallywired (Jun 25, 2011)

CamV6 said:


> David, I am currently enjoying two wonderful offerings from Coffee compass. Th Indian Bibi and the Brazil Fazenda Rodomunho. Judging by your love of the Jampit i am 100% confident they will be right up your street after 10 days rest time. I will stake my reputation on the fact you will love these, so much so that if you dont i will buy them off you if youy dont like them so you arent out of pocket if i am wrong (seriously)


Just cracked the Brazil Fazenda Rodomunho open today. Got to say I'm not convinced yet. Only 6 day resting so maybe a little early?


----------



## totallywired (Jun 25, 2011)

Struggling with the Brazilian! Can't really see any connection to the Jampit? Oh well was worth a try. Just had another bag of Mocha Italia through the door which will be ready by the time I get through the Brazilian.


----------

